# Miui alternative



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know everyone wants miui but since it's not going to happen anytime soon devs why not do like china did and creaye a miui like interface. I mean with the effort going into porting this over it seem like it would be better to just create a better American version


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha have at it then and let's see what you can do.


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah if i had the knowledge I would try but I mean is china really that much smarter than us that they can do something we can't I don't believe that


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh lawd

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Cause we're 'Merica and we're awesome. Nah I'm just messing with you. I'm sure it's not very hard just no one has had the drive or motivation to want to do it.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Team bamf got the miui launcher to work on the fascinate which I though was really cool. I wonder if that it possible here.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to reply but at the same time I really don't:

The reason we have ports and all of that is because the devices they have over in China from HTC and Moto are identical if not renamed for US carriers. The Thunderbolt is the first of its kind with its dual 3G/LTE, 3G/1X radio so proper ports are hard to do because the developers have to build a special RIL just for this device and just for this ROM, if you look at other devices with just a 3G radio you can see they get ports very quickly because it's not new.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

You have to realize the difference between the port guys and the MIUI team. MIUI isn't just something cobbled together by hobbyists, it's a full friggin' UI suite developed by a big programming team who ONLY does MIUI. It'd be like trying to make our own Sense or Motoblur from scratch.


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

If we have people who are able to port then why not create. I mean its not gonna be quick but I mean in the end well have something we can call ours that we won't have to beg to get help with our own thing and all the people saying it's too hard that's gonna drive the devs away from giving it a try.


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

Plus there are many programmer's who should love to partake in such a massive indevor if they see the worth of the outcome


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

android starts as it comes from AOSP
companies, individuals, and groups of hackers modify it creating their versions.

HTC calls their version Sense
Motorola calls theirs Blur
I call mine OMFG
Cyanogen calls his CyanogenMod

we do create. just not on the same level, because like he said. they aren't a group of hackers who do this for fun.


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know but think if a group decided to take on this project and open source it the code could be shared, modified and so much more. I mean it would take like 8 devs and dedicated to the project and like 6 months of hard work and hope lol i know it could be achieved


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ive considered asking a group of devs & themers to come together and create a balls to wall, all in one rom for the masses. imagine it, part aosp, part sense and part miui.... could it happen, yes.

also if you want your phone to look like miui, go to the market and search for a launcher called QQlauncher, it's the closet you can get.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Jallen156 said:


> I know but think if a group decided to take on this project and open source it the code could be shared, modified and so much more. I mean it would take like 8 devs and dedicated to the project and like 6 months of hard work and hope lol i know it could be achieved


Do you really understand what you're asking? For a group of people to spend months of hard work for no pay to create, from the ground up, a UI system to compete with what's been created by entire software teams.

See here's the thing. Are you familiar with Half-Life 2 mods? Nightmare House and the like? That's what we have now. We have mods of existing systems. They aren't that different from the bases upon which they're made, mostly tweaked and modified to suit various tastes.

Now imagine someone comes up and says "Hey, since no one can make a good version of Goldeneye as an HL2 mod, why doesn't anyone program it from scratch?" That's basically what this is.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Do you really understand what you're asking? For a group of people to spend months of hard work for no pay to create, from the ground up, a UI system to compete with what's been created by entire software teams.
> 
> See here's the thing. Are you familiar with Half-Life 2 mods? Nightmare House and the like? That's what we have now. We have mods of existing systems. They aren't that different from the bases upon which they're made, mostly tweaked and modified to suit various tastes.
> 
> Now imagine someone comes up and says "Hey, since no one can make a good version of Goldeneye as an HL2 mod, why doesn't anyone program it from scratch?" That's basically what this is.


the dude is just frustrated that the miui port is taking soo long. it sucks that the miui team is not open source from what i understand.


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

I totally understand but first off. Tons of people would donate let's be honest almost all android phone users spanning many companies states and continents would chip in on funds or technical support if just one group started building a team


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, let's put this into perspective for you Jallen, because it still seems that you don't understand what you are asking for here.

There is a big difference between CyanogenMod or Sense/Blur/MIUI: Time. Most of the group on CyanogenMod probably put in a hour here, a hour there, and probably get a few hours of work done in a week.Now, multiply that into supporting different devices, fixing bugs, etc, most of their time is spent. People at HTC, Moto or MIUI probably have an unknown (but probably a pretty good size) amount of people as much as 8 hours a day into their skins.

I guess there could also be another difference between the two: Money. The workers at HTC, Moto, or MIUI get payed for their 8 hour days. They don't have to also work real jobs in order to have money, they get a paycheck at the end of the week. The CyanogenMod (or any other hacker community rom) only get donations, and more often then not they are very scarce and any of that money goes into a new device for a developer to support a new device, for the community. That means they also have to have real life jobs, which takes away from their time to develop. Maybe as little as a hour or two a week.

These just make it nearly impossible for anyone to put enough time, for no paycheck, into something like this to get anywhere, even if you have a huge (a la CyanogeMod) size group.

I hope this put how huge of an undertaking this would be into perspective, and how what you are asking for is outrageous for our community. It really just isn't possible.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

It baffles me that Jallen isn't getting it. I keep trying analogies but it's like they're not sinking in.

Let me try another one. Let's say you take your car to a body shop because you want to put a kit on and get some bigger wheels. Basically you want your Honda to look like a Corvette. It doesn't come out right, and the wheels don't fit, so you ask the guy to build a Corvette chassis by hand and stick all of your car's internal parts into it.

Do you see the difference? Porting/modding means working with what's already there, and even THAT can take ages. Look at how long it takes for CyanogenMOD to land on non-AOSP devices. Asking people to PROGRAM AN ENTIRE UI SUITE in their spare time is ridiculous.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Jallen156 said:


> I know but think if a group decided to take on this project and open source it the code could be shared, modified and so much more. I mean it would take like 8 devs and dedicated to the project and like 6 months of hard work and hope lol i know it could be achieved


lol indeed.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah. We haven't been able to get a working RIL, but eight guys could bang out THE ENTIRE THING in six months.

If the devs had that kind of manpower and output rate, the RIL situation would have been solved already since the "solution" is in fact to re-do it from the ground up.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"Jallen156 said:


> I totally understand but first off. Tons of people would donate let's be honest almost all android phone users spanning many companies states and continents would chip in on funds or technical support if just one group started building a team


You do not know what you are asking them to do and you won't listen to what devs have told you. Just let this thread die.


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

I love this thread btw. Trying not to be a jerk. But, it took slayher this 4 months to get the radio to work in cyanogenmod which to be honest isn't that different from aosp. So now you want to make a massive change to the os itself let alone radio work by the time you get that done everyone will have moved on to a new phone.

Just relax be patient MIUI devs are working on it.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Let's put it this way, you could either wait for the RIL, which is one chunk of code on its own, to be finished, which could take months. Or, you could somehow convince a group 8 guys to build the rom from the ground up. If so, they will not achieve this in six months. Let's say....a year or two. Take your pick. By then everyone will have an upgrade and leave the TB. Yourself included.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I took a half hour this morning, and scanned the interwebs to make what I thought was a pretty decent MIUI theme. Here's some screens and if anyone is interested I will give you guys links for everything that is needed.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think jallen is being optimistic, its great. The idea and thread may just put a bug in someone.

@toasty from checking out miui earlier today the theme doesn't cut it, miui like icons are only skin deep. Miui is much more than that.

I think incorporating some of the miui features into cm7 would be great. 
Mainly miui s theme engine, their theme engine blew me away, the tmo engine is a nice step forward but also a step back. Tmo engine themes are plain and lack customization an update.zip has to offer.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

MikeToasty, I'm definitely interested in how you did that, especially the notification bar!


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

Sk8 is right miui is not a theme it is a completely different os try the alpha releases to see. There is no easy way of getting those features ported to cm especially since they are closed source.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright well not an overwhelming response but I'm bored so I will post the tools I used to get a good looking MIUI theme. I know that its not the same as the actual ROM but unless someone get's the source for MIUI this is all we got for now.

First off you need to be running CM7 or OMFGB, as theme chooser is needed. Download and install the attached .APK (Enable it through theme chooser), then download QQLauncher. That's basically it, which leaves you with a pretty slick looking device.

Again, I know this doesn't have all the features of MIUI but it's the best we got for right now.

Edit: Also, I don't know if you can tell from my screenshot but I was using the MIUI battery bar from OMFGB which I think adds a nice touch.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Alright well not an overwhelming response but I'm bored so I will post the tools I used to get a good looking MIUI theme. I know that its not the same as the actual ROM but unless someone get's the source for MIUI this is all we got for now.
> 
> First off you need to be running CM7 or OMFGB, as theme chooser is needed. Download and install the attached .APK (Enable it through theme chooser), then download QQLauncher. That's basically it, which leaves you with a pretty slick looking device.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Theme .apk. I love it!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

best way is to mimic MIUI is to get CM7 or OMFGB and get go launcher/dialer/clock/sms apps, MIUI go launcher theme, download some miui icon packs, and throw it all together.
CM7 theme shown is gingerbreadex, with the thunderbolt 4G icon thrown in there since that theme doesn't theme the 4G icon.
this is what i came up with. just a combo of miui and meizu (the dock bar/backgrounds are meizu icons)


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> best way is to mimic MIUI is to get CM7 or OMFGB and get go launcher/dialer/clock/sms apps, MIUI go launcher theme, download some miui icon packs, and throw it all together.
> CM7 theme shown is gingerbreadex, with the thunderbolt 4G icon thrown in there since that theme doesn't theme the 4G icon.
> this is what i came up with. just a combo of miui and meizu (the dock bar/backgrounds are meizu icons)


No offense but this looks more minimalistic than MIUI but still great none the less!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> No offense but this looks more minimalistic than MIUI but still great none the less!


Yeah, that was a bad example. Only reason it looks that way is because I wanted it to. All apps are themed, status bar is themed,dialer is a miui knockoff ect


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Yeah, that was a bad example. Only reason it looks that way is because I wanted it to. All apps are themed, status bar is themed,dialer is a miui knockoff ect


Well that sounds better =P. I guess 1 picture doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, yeah.
you can also get other stock miui apps like
Music
http://phandroid.com/2011/08/16/miui-music-player-now-available-for-all-devices/
camera
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2088&
and the miui launcher( no app drawer and themeable)
View attachment 1728
< credit goes to the creator/porter. i found this online somewhere, works great, but i did not create it and i cannot find the original thread for it.
and the lock screen can be created using widgetlocker and some nice themed sliders.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"Turdbogls said:


> lol, yeah.
> you can also get other stock miui apps like
> Music
> http://phandroid.com/2011/08/16/miui-music-player-now-available-for-all-devices/
> ...


How do you get the miui launcher?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> How do you get the miui launcher?


the apk is attached right there in the post. right under where i say "and the miui launcher( no app drawer and themeable)"
should be able to just download from the phone, once complete, select it from the notification bar, choose install (make sure unknown sources is checked in the settings)


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"Turdbogls said:


> the apk is attached right there in the post. right under where i say "and the miui launcher( no app drawer and themeable)"
> should be able to just download from the phone, once complete, select it from the notification bar, choose install (make sure unknown sources is checked in the settings)


Ooooh okay sorry my bad. Didn't show up on the android app, but I went to browswer mode and there it was. Sorry for the noobish question!


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

[ASSMODE]You can have MIUI right now. They just call it iOS here.[/ASSMODE]

Seriously, just don't see the draw. I LIKE the technerdiness of Android. MIUI is too artsy. It just seems like a huge effort to make Android more like an iPhone, when you can just go get an iPhone. And please don't tell me that is not what MIUI is about, because it is.

Edit: sorry to come off like a jackass, but really, the cost/benefit for developing something like MIUI is just not there here in the states.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Miui launcher for all devices on phandroid?

Put it on cm7 or omfgb and that's the closest you are going to get right now.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

"brizey said:


> [ASSMODE]You can have MIUI right now. They just call it iOS here.[/ASSMODE]
> 
> Seriously, just don't see the draw. I LIKE the technerdiness of Android. MIUI is too artsy. It just seems like a huge effort to make Android more like an iPhone, when you can just go get an iPhone. And please don't tell me that is not what MIUI is about, because it is.
> 
> Edit: sorry to come off like a jackass, but really, the cost/benefit for developing something like MIUI is just not there here in the states.


That's exactly how I feel. I thought it was just iOS for Android.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

"Turdbogls said:


> lol, yeah.
> you can also get other stock miui apps like
> Music
> http://phandroid.com/2011/08/16/miui-music-player-now-available-for-all-devices/
> ...


It the tencent download wont open. Can you repost link please.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

View attachment 1792



TheTyler0013 said:


> It the tencent download wont open. Can you repost link please.


hmm, it opened fine for me. it wouldn't open from the status bar, but it opens up just fine with Astro file manager and installs fine as well. but alas, it is up there. but as long as it downloads, it should be in your download folder on the SD card.

as for MIUI=iOS
the only thing similar is there is no app drawer, and the icons look similar.
i dont think it is a bad thing at all. the theme manager is VERY Impressive for MIUI, there are still widgets, you can still have blank areas, file manager and music are very nice.
even though it looks similar to iOS, what is the problem with having more options....i mean that is what android is all about right?


----------

